
Equifax engineer who designed breach portal gets 8 months of house arrest - el_duderino
https://www.zdnet.com/article/equifax-engineer-who-designed-breach-portal-gets-8-months-of-house-arrest-for-insider-trading/
======
nyecarr
This title is extremely misleading.

If you actually read the article, he is sentenced for insider trading. Sure,
he designed the breach portal but that information only allowed him to gain
the information that there was a security breach announcement imminent.

~~~
jsjohnst
Agree! And what about the executives of Equifax who did the same thing? They
got off or did I miss the news on them?

